# Robert Plant Cover



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

Hey guys

A while back a friend and I recorded a cover of All The King's Horses by Robert Plant. I'd love to know what you guys think of it!

YouTube - All The King's Horses - Robert Plant (Cover)


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Very nice job in my opinion


----------



## lbrown1 (Mar 22, 2007)

I concur - fabulous!


----------



## KneeDeep89 (Feb 12, 2008)

Thanks a lot guys! I appreciate it!


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

that was nicely done... great job... any more?


----------



## jcayer (Mar 25, 2007)

Super job !!!
5* ...


----------

